# Sophie



## LuckyGirl3513 (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw this commercial on ABC Family and i'm intrigued.. It looks a little sex and the city esque or perhaps a little like Lipstick Jungle? i'm always in the market for a new girly show...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 20, 2009)

no one else is excited? The premiere is on monday so i'm gonna watch, i'll report back to y'all with my review


----------

